# Oil Cleaner Review by Scotty Kilmer VW GTI



## A4zoom (Jun 4, 2020)

I've been suffering from some oil burn and consumption issues on my Audi. (120K miles no surprise) After watching this video I felt like giving this stuff a try. The engine still sounds noisy in the video but I can definitely hear the difference. 
Never heard of this stuff but after speaking with one of the reps at ATS carbon Clean I've ordered a sample of there Oil and Fuel treatment 2 pack. https://www.atscarbonclean.com/product/2-pack-fuel-oil-pour-in-treatments/
Will report back.


----------



## Bob Ro (Oct 14, 2021)

How did you make out with the engine flush? Did it fix your problem?


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

Just jumping in here...If your piston rings are not able to flex as they go up and down the cylinder, "there will be blood." Among other things 
Keep the engine clean by changing your oil more than the factory recommends. There will be naysayers, but it's your engine we are talking about here, right?



Bob Ro said:


> How did you make out with the engine flush? Did it fix your problem?


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

Chemicals will not fix mechanical problems. 

Kilmer is a clown and his personality suits more for TV infomercials selling garbage. People that think he offers good advice usually have no clue if he is full of crap or not. What's the saying.......? Oh yeah, something about a fool and his money


----------



## chasintrane (Dec 31, 2013)

Butcher said:


> Chemicals will not fix mechanical problems.
> 
> Kilmer is a clown and his personality suits more for TV infomercials selling garbage. People that think he offers good advice usually have no clue if he is full of crap or not. What's the saying.......? Oh yeah, something about a fool and his money


I tend to agree with you, just a band aid on top of likely a serious problem. But hey, if the band aid keeps you alive for a few more months, or years, why not?


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

But the band aid will not. Those engines had bad rings. The oil is not causing the problem, the rings are. So, if they had a can of 'Form a Ring' maybe that would work. The only thing that happens is that you buy the product, the person selling you it makes some money, the company that makes it makes some money, and you are the one paying for all that. They should have a warning label on the can that says that you are wasting your money.


----------

